# Hello from Russia!



## Rio's Kabam (Jan 3, 2007)

Welcome! I'm Tay =]


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome! I would love to see a picture if you have any


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks for your welcome! I I already have laid out some photos!


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Welcome!! I was born in Russia but I now live in the US!


----------



## kristy (Dec 8, 2006)

Welcome & I love your horses expression.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

Thanks! you are so welcome!  *Prince#Rider*, Wow, and how long you lived in Russia? in what town? :?:


----------



## Prince#Rider (Dec 29, 2006)

Azazel said:


> Thanks! you are so welcome!  *Prince#Rider*, Wow, and how long you lived in Russia? in what town? :?:



6 years. Achinsk (I thinks that's how it's spelled anyway :wink: )


----------



## SOWERBYGREENE (Mar 2, 2007)

_*Hey, I know 3 people who are Russian. 
My name is Erin and I am 16 and I have 
a 17HH TB mare whom I event on. We've 
jumped 3'6" and go pre-training at our 
events. :wink:*_


----------



## sparky (Dec 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum  You horse is beautiful.


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

*Prince#Rider* I at all did not know such city.  I looked, it is in Krasnoyarskiy kray! You remember something on russian?  

*SOWERBYGREENE*, hi! It's interesting! And did you meet them in Russia?
I can't understand how you measure barriers
 3'6" - How many it is centimeters? :roll: 

*sparky* thanks!


----------



## Azazel (Feb 25, 2007)

HI! Now i am with you again! :wink:


----------

